# using wood ash to raise ph of 15-5-15 cal mag



## troy (Jun 10, 2019)

Will this cause any molecule binding or precipitate in fertlizer solution?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2019)

If its like charcoal ie carbon, maybe. Why would you want to do that anyway? There must be better solutions.


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2019)

I talked to a biology professor at davis college about this, he said wood ash, not just charcoal, the white /grey burned wood remnants, contains calcium and magnesium and other minerals, a good way to raise ph


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2019)

Wood ash


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2019)

maybe sprinkle on top of the pot????


----------



## troy (Jun 15, 2019)

I think as a top dressing ag lime would work better, the wood ash dissolves in water


----------



## Ray (Jun 17, 2019)

The real question is what makes you think the pH needs to be raised?

A low solution pH does not necessarily mean that the pH of the medium is that low.


----------



## troy (Jun 17, 2019)

My fertilizer solution ph is at 4.5 is probably why a roth I had just bloom only 1 flower amongst other problems I've noticed, I mixed in 1 tablespoon of ash per 5 gallon of solution put me at 6.0-6.5


----------



## Ray (Jun 18, 2019)

For years, I was a firm believer in making sure the pH of my fertilizer solutions were in the 5.5-6.5 range, believing that was what the plants required, or at least preferred. Then I was taught that I was measuring the wrong thing.

The plant, the medium (except most LECAs), and the microorganisms that populate the rhizoshpere all affect the pH, and have a far greater effect than does the applied solution.

If you want to really know what the plant is experiencing, you really ought to try the pour-through test:

Water your plants thoroughly with your solution of choice.
Wait 30 minutes
Trickle about 50 ml of pure water over the surface of the medium, and collect the drainage for testing.
Based upon my own experience, I'd bet you see little, if any difference when using the two solutions.


----------



## troy (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks!!


----------

